# Exivious tabs?



## penguin_316 (Aug 20, 2011)

Anyone bold enough to tab out some Exivious? Particularly, Time and Its Changes?


----------



## Fiction (Mar 30, 2014)

Buuuuump, anyone got any tabs from the new album?


----------



## ibruse (Apr 3, 2014)

I'll try to work on this... I'm not very familiar with the chord voicings, but i'll try.


----------



## JustMac (Apr 4, 2014)

Yeah there aren't too many out there. I tried to learn Deeply Woven but the lead lines are bloody fast. I pm'd Tymon about tabs and he said something was in the works. Don't know what he meant specifically, be it a tab book or stuff on their site. Hope its soon though!


----------



## Tymon (Jun 1, 2014)

It's hard to figure out stuff by ear, especially with how the new album was mixed. The guitars are all quad tracked and not panned left/right per part, but cross panned. So with all the layered chords it's nearly impossible to hear what's going on.

Anyways, JustMac is right, we're working on getting the information out there in the form of videos and tabs, we're developing a platform for it right now. So keep your eyes out on our website this summer


----------



## Fiction (Jun 1, 2014)

Awesome, can't wait!

I've got most of alpha form leads jotted down in a notepad at home, if I find time I'll try and write a few up, but work schedule is pretty hectic at the moment.


----------

